# airport express 1er generation introuvable.



## LeDouche (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter sur lbc une borne 1er génération, le vendeur m'a certifié qu'elle marchais (je suis allé chez lui donc je suis plutôt confiant vis a vis de ce point).
Donc la led s'allume et reste orange (apparemment selon les dires d'apple c'est bon signe), avec de temps a autre un changement de couleur vers le vert (2sec toutes les 5 minutes) mais je n'arrive pas a la voir dans l'utilitaire airport, et donc a la configurée.
J'ai un peu surfé sur les divers forums qu'internet propose, et essayé plusieurs méthodes (branchement en ethernet a la box (ancienne freebox), branchement en direct sur la borne, aucun branchement) et rien n'y fait, l'utilitaire ne la repère pas... 
Je me demande donc ce que j'ai pu omettre pendant la configuration. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

config: macbook avec lion installé dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

 s'il s'agit d'une AE première génération *ET* si le vendeur l'utilisait en client de son réseau wifi (pour la fonction Airplay par exemple), alors le port Ethernet est actuellement désactivé.

Donc en aucun cas tu ne pourras voir la borne dans l'Utilitaire Airport tant que tu ne l'auras pas réinitialisée (trombone dans le petit trou, appuyer jusqu'à ce que la diode clignote rapidement).

Une fois réinitialisée et connectée à ta box ou à l'ordi par Ethernet, elle sera visible dans Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## LeDouche (25 Janvier 2014)

bonjour Renaud31,
Merci pour ta réponse rapide, j'ai essayé ta méthode, malheureusement, je n'y arrive pas, j'ai essayé plusieures fois le reset ( la diode orange a clignoté rapidement), j'y ai brancher le cable ethernet a mon ordi, mais l'utilitaire ne détecte toujours pas la présence de la borne... j'ai changer un peu l'ordre de la manipulation, je l'ai aussi éteinte et mis le câble ethernet avant de l'allumer, je pense avoir essayé les n possibilités qui s'offre a moi.
Peut etre que la mise en relation avec l'ordinateur est longue?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

Un peu en vrac :

La connexion Ethernet de ton ordi est-elle bien active (voir Préf système / réseau) ?

Si actuellement ton ordi est connecté à la box en wifi, il est préférable que tu connectes l'AE à la box par Ethernet.

Ensuite éteins tout y compris la box.

Rallume la box, attends un peu, puis allume le Mac, vérifie que tu as accès à Internet (=tout marche bien), puis branche l'AE, puis lance Utilitaire Airport.

Si toujours rien, essaie avec un autre câble Ethernet...


----------



## LeDouche (25 Janvier 2014)

Toujours aucun signe de vie, pourtant, maintenant qu'elle est reliée a la box, a chaque fois que la led de la box s'allume pour signaler un échange de données via ethernet, la borne passe au vert puis redeviens dans sa maussade couleur orange...
Je sais pas d'où peux venir le problème (en tout cas ça ne viens pas du câble, je l'ai essayé en connectant l'ordi a la box pour voir)...
Une dernière petite idée de derrière les fagots peut être?

edit: j'ai trouvé http://forums.macg.co/4790058-post44.html en continuant de chercher, je vais essayé si je retrouve mes codes... le problème peut venir de la a ton avis?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

Bizarre.

Si tu n'as pas déjà, prends IPScanner ou Lanscan (gratuits) sur l'App Store, et scanne ton réseau pour voir si la borne apparait, et quelle est son adresse IP.

Essaie aussi un dernier reset de la borne&#8230;

Dans cette configuration (connectée par Ethernet à la box) et si elle apparait dans le scan, alors elle doit aussi apparaitre dans Utilitaire Airport, normalement&#8230;

Pour info, quelle version de UA utilises-tu ?

(ton lien ne marche pas, et c'est un autre sujet : connecter une AE en wifi, ce qui n'est pas ton cas pour l'instant).


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2014)

Pour paramétrer une borne 1ere génération, il faut absolument Utilitaire Airport 5.6 car la version d'Utilitaire Airport installée sur MountainLion ne reconnait pas les anciennes bornes

Fais une recherche sur ces forums pour retrouver où trouver cette version 5.6 (qu'Apple avait mis en téléchargement pour Lion) et comment l'installer sur MountainLion


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

J'ai mis UA 5.6 ici : http://we.tl/lslOWVLQvX

Télécharge-le, dézipe et place-le dans le dossier Applications ou Applications/Utilitaires.

Ensuite lance-le, il te propose de le mettre à jour, tu annules.


----------



## LeDouche (25 Janvier 2014)

... aprés moults essais, je commence a me dire que c'est la borne qui ne fonctionne pas, impossible de la détecter dans lanscan, ni dans le UA 5.6 (câble ethernet branché à la box, qui est au cas ou la version V5), pourtant c'est bizarre, la led marche et réagit au multiples reset qu'elle a pu subir cette aprés midi...
Merci cependant pour vos réponses!


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Vous donnez peu de détails sur la manière utilisée pour réinitialiser l'airport.
Pour l'airport express de première génération, il existe plusieurs types de réinitialisations.

Celle que j'utilise le plus souvent est la restauration des réglages par défaut. Pour la faire il faut:

débrancher la borne

appuyer sur le bouton de réinitialisation et rebrancher la borne en maintenant le bouton.

relacher le bouton une fois que le témoin vert a clignoté quatre fois

Connectez la borne directement au mac pour la configurer.


----------



## HMaC2AL (26 Janvier 2014)

Tu as tenté une réinitialisation usine comme cité ici : Réinitialisation de la borne d?accès AirPort Express


----------



## LeDouche (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
merci de continuer à rechercher les solutions , cependant, je ne suis pas chez moi la semaine, donc je devrais essayé ça la semaine prochaine, je vous tiens au courant des évolutions!


----------

